# Coolness



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

I need a computer to be in a bit of a hotspot. I can put any number of fans on it but cooling the environment isn't possible. Temps easily average 110º F.

The question is, will an exposed motherboard running a 3.4 Ghz single core processor (no graphic demands) be cooler out in the open (sans case)? Custom mounts and air ducts are no problem.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Leaving the case on will be much better than keeping it off.

You need intakes being in the front of the PC, then removing the air in the rear.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

A computer does not need to be in a case - if you take the necessary precautions.

That said, cases are responsible for, and designed to facilitate a proper and sufficient "flow" of air through the case. And electronics need air _movement_ to carry the heat away. Cases are also designed to provide physical protection from kicks, bumps and spills. Cases also provide a "common" electrical "ground" and provide shielding against EMI/RFI. 

However, effective conventional "fan" cooling, even with the best of cases, can easily be thwarted if the ambient (room) temperatures are too high. If your current case does not support adding more or bigger fans for proper cooling and/or if a cooler room is not possible, then sure, running without a case would definitely be recommended - IF it is done properly. 

You need to place the motherboard out in the open but away from any potential for said kicks, bumps and spills (and small, curious fingers too!). There needs to be plenty of room above the motherboard to prevent heat buildup. In other words, don't shove it in a small cubby hole. And you still need some sort of fan, just to keep air moving - not just for the CPU, but drives, RAM and graphics solution too. A decent desk fan blowing across the disassembled computer is essential. You also need to place this exposed computer away from common sources of electrical interference - such as florescent lights, microwave ovens, etc. 

Obviously you don't need front to back flow if there is no case to channel the flow. But you do need air to get under the board too. And you need to ensure the 1000s of electrical contacts under the board do NOT come into contact with anything that conducts. So no metal shelves but you would need some sort of "standoffs" to lift the board a bit (1/4 inch is plenty - more is fine). I recommend an unfinished wooden surface to put it on, like a large wooden cutting/bread board. A colleague with a similar situation used golf tees as standoffs which I though was great idea. 

Remember, if this room has no circulation (other than the desk fan blowing across your disassembled computer) the PSU, CPU and other heat generating devices WILL be pumping BTUs (heat) into that room, adding to the already troublesome ambient heat. I would surely use a decent hardware monitoring program to keep watch.


----------



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. What this is: I don't like cloud storage. I have my important files backed up on three puters in a home network. I'm adding a fourth. The three are in the house. I want the fourth out of the house, just in case something happens to the house. I have an RV to keep the computer in, no kids, no bumps, just heat. It gets damned hot in the RV from the sun, which it gets 360 days per year. I have forced circulation to protect the appliances in the carriage but it still gets hot, 'cuz it's hot here.

The computer is just an old door stop but its a 3.4mhz Pentium 4 and they do make heat. I was thinking of mounting the board in a duct that would X2 airflow from a blower or maybe a 12 inch fan. There should be plenty of fast air, but it's hot air. I'm guessing the air flow would be about 100º. I'm wondering if the hardware would survive that constantly.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> I don't like cloud storage.


I don't either - except for temporary storage for things I might need when on the road, or for files I want to share with others. But for my important files, including my backups to my main computers, no way will I trust the cloud - not when places like Target, Home Depot and now JB Morgan - places with big budgets for serious IT security departments - keep getting hacked. No way will I trust a cloud service. 

Technically, 100°F (38°C) is not a problem. But considering that is almost 30° warmer than normal ambient temps, it would make me nervous. And what would happen if your blower stopped blowing? Then the computer would be stuck in a confined space with no air movement at all - and that would be bad. 

I think you need to find a different solution.

Off site storage is a great idea but I would recommend something a little further off site - not just in case your house burns to the ground (and is the RV at a safe enough distance for that?) - but in case badguys break in to your home (and RV) and take your computers. 

An image copy kept in a safe deposit box at your bank may be your best bet - I did that for years. If you have a trusted neighbor, putting the backup computer there would work too - especially if he is close enough you can access the computer via wireless.


----------



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe I should just invest in a burglar alarm and a fire extinguisher. :grin:

Good point about the air flow failure. The RV can cook in minutes on a blistering day. I don't have any local associations that could babysit my backups, which is why I was considering the RV.

Well, it was just an extra computer I though I might still benefit from. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are designed/intended to house PC components and those components will "usually" run cooler in a case if properly ventilated.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Cases are designed/intended to house PC components and those components will "usually" run cooler in a case if properly ventilated.


I agree 100%. Of course there are open-air cases, but these are typically used for testing and benchmarking.


----------

